# TOOL CHESTS



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2013)

Before Christmas our oldest son -a glass blower wanted one of the jewelry boxes. They were what I thought wrong for what he wanted. So for his birthday next month I am making a tool chest- mini dresser. 15" deepx21" wide by about 22" high. And actually there are 2 of them. Crummy ol white oak and some sapwood walnut. Still have not decided on which one he gets. 
These are not carry around chests- empty they are getting heavy and the lid and back are not on yet. Hardware is in mail.

[attachment=16832]

[attachment=16833]

[attachment=16834]


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 21, 2013)

I absolutely love the walnut box!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 21, 2013)

That's a damn fine Tool Box :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok, that's it, with all these nice wood tool chest being posted here one is deffinately going on my bucket list. Nice work Mike!  I think I like the walnut one too. Traditional machinist chest are oak, but wow, the contrasting woods are nice.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice work, Mike! You seem to bang these things out like you've done this once or twice before...


----------



## GROOVY (Jan 21, 2013)

That walnut one is a work of art! you have a good eye for the grain...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Nice work, Mike! You seem to bang these things out like you've done this once or twice before...



Thanks everyone- David- first time for one of these but they are all boxes- some bigger- some smaller.

Son will get the walnut one-I decided with a little help. The white oak reminds me of the old dentists chests. Maybe I will get a D in my name now- I Know- Kathie I already Had a really big capital D in front of my name.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok, that's it, with all these nice wood tool chest being posted here one is deffinately going on my bucket list. Nice work Mike!  I think I like the walnut one too. Traditional machinist chest are oak, but wow, the contrasting woods are nice.



+1, without a doubt. These are much nicer than the painted steel monstrosities I have to look at all day.


----------



## brown down (Jan 22, 2013)

mike that sap wood one is awesome! you do amazing work my friend!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 22, 2013)

Those are awesome, Mike! The walnut would be my favorite as well.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh Mike, those are gorgeous. How lucky are your kids to have you for a Dad? Those are great; nice work!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2013)

BarbS said:


> Oh Mike, those are gorgeous. How lucky are your kids to have you for a Dad? Those are great; nice work!



Thanks Barb, Sometimes they think they are lucky- but other times-well to be honest- they have considerable different thoughts :dash2::dash2::dash2: about me.


----------



## woodychip55 (Jan 23, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Before Christmas our oldest son -a glass blower wanted one of the jewelry boxes. They were what I thought wrong for what he wanted. So for his birthday next month I am making a tool chest- mini dresser. 15" deepx21" wide by about 22" high. And actually there are 2 of them. Crummy ol white oak and some sapwood walnut. Still have not decided on which one he gets.
> These are not carry around chests- empty they are getting heavy and the lid and back are not on yet. Hardware is in mail.
> 
> Walnut looks great.
> As always typical oak is kind of bland relies on the finish to make it pop.


----------



## EricJS (Jan 24, 2013)

Those are absolutely beautiful, Mike! Wooden chests like these are my favorite. Some day I hope to create similar ones for my boys.

Have you ever seen the tool chests made by the students of North Bennet Street School? This advanced furniture making school in Boston requires the students to design & build their own tool chest as a first project. Some of those chests are really incredible, just like yours.

Here is a link to a google image search of the tool chests, most of which are at the top of the page. Your chests remind me of these.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2013)

EricJS said:


> Those are absolutely beautiful, Mike! Wooden chests like these are my favorite. Some day I hope to create similar ones for my boys.
> 
> Have you ever seen the tool chests made by the students of North Bennet Street School? This advanced furniture making school in Boston requires the students to design & build their own tool chest as a first project. Some of those chests are really incredible, just like yours.
> 
> Here is a link to a google image search of the tool chests, most of which are at the top of the page. Your chests remind me of these.




Thanks for the compliment and the link. Those are some cool chests and there are some great ideas to be had from just looking at all of them.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pretty much finished- need to put on hinges and find a stay that will work for the lids. Fun projects- now off to build ???

[attachment=17115]

[attachment=17117]

[attachment=17116]


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 25, 2013)

Is that another rubbed finish mike?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Is that another rubbed finish mike?



Arcuseal gloss on left and the right is the same with last 2 coats being satin.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow they turned out great as usual Mike.  But come on, those are jewelry chest right.  You manage to find the coolest pieces of walnut, you really do have an eye for figure.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow they turned out great as usual Mike.  But come on, those are jewelry chest right.  You manage to find the coolest pieces of walnut, you really do have an eye for figure.



Thanks Greg, I do not know what my son will do with his-but mine you shall see again-with tools in it. The walnut- I have a lot of walnut and set those knarly pieces aside. Almost all yard trees. They seem to get larger and have more figure.


----------



## Mintman (Feb 2, 2013)

Both turned out fantastic, but that walnut, alls I can say is wow!


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 10, 2013)

Excellent work. Anyone would love either.

Robert


----------

